# my fish!! sa and ca cichlids



## sick_lids (May 7, 2008)

and videos

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p194/dogman_014/?action=view&current=0024.flv

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p194/dogman_014/?action=view&current=0023.flv

and red eared sliders!!


----------



## Josh (May 7, 2008)

ooooh, nice! i used to keep electric yellows and firemouths from africa.


----------



## sick_lids (May 9, 2008)

firemouths are from south/central america, electric yellows, or yellow labs are from africa. i used to keep african cichlids too, but i got out of them, they are too hostile towards each other. thats whyi want a cool calm and collective tort!!!!


----------

